# patchouli EO



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

is anyone buying this now? I am down to about 1/8 ounce and almost out of soap too. It sells well for me. I want to order some but it is so high right now.
The company I ordered mine from before has 4 ouces for 12.84. Anyone have a better price or should I get this?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

What company do you order from Becky?

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

mystifyyoursenses.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Becky. I still have a pound of patch left but it never hurts to have more. 

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered 8 ounces from her today. It should last a while, I use it in blends.
If anyone else orders, look all through her site. She has tons of items, and really good prices. I order from her regularly. She has really great botanicals, ultramarines, etc. Her lip balm flavors have worked pretty well, and her EO's are good. I have been pleased with everything I bougt there except the Jeweled Citrus FO. It got so HOT it burned off all the scent. So maybe not for CP ( I did not force gel) but it did smell great! 
I gto soem pumice and a few other things too today.
Shipping is fast ( within 5 days usually).
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Let us know how you like the quality Becky! The prices are good 

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I'm curious about the quality because that is an extremely good price so I am skeptical...


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

kidsngarden said:


> Yes, I'm curious about the quality because that is an extremely good price so I am skeptical...


Skeptical?? I'm having heart failure here....I just spent 70 something for 8 oz of patch and I could have gotten it from mystifyyoursenses for 25$!! Her other prices are amazing, I may just have to order some and see....


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

This is where I last ordered from a year ago...http://essentialoils.org/shop/cat/15
I got a 2 lb. bottle of the light Indonesian for $59.00! I think that deal is over, but what I have should last a long time. For soaps I add a little to Bergamot and Chamomile; and to a Raspberry FO.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I have gotten this patch from her before and I thought it was great, very dark and fragrant smells just like the other patch I have sniffed. It soaps well too.
I have used a few of her EO's and all have been really nice.
Becky


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

came today and smells good!


----------

